# Please help me with New Zealand immigration process



## Jass19 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi All,

Can you help me to know NZ immigration process , is it point based? Thanks in advance!

Regards,
JK


----------



## info_3750 (8 d ago)

The resident visa process is definitely point based. There is a slim chance to qualify while you are offshore and without a job offer.


----------

